# Msn Messenger 5.1.1



## mattsuzu (May 25, 2006)

After having updated to this version (stupid microsoft making me as it wont work anymore without the upgrade) i've noticed this version to be utter crap.

It stalls, takes 20 minutes to tell me a contact has gone offline, the same time to tell me a message has not been sent, and it logs me out all the bloody time.

extremely frustrating.

Using a snow g3 imac.

Anybody else had any issues with this version?


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 25, 2006)

so far the new version is working for me, but then i've only used it once after the update.  i had problems like that with the older versions at one time, and updating fixed it.  also, what version of the os are you running?


----------



## mattsuzu (May 25, 2006)

10.4.6 dude


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2006)

Why not use something better like Adium or Fire for instance?  Multi-protocol IM client.  One program, many protocols.  Pure goodness.


----------



## mattsuzu (May 25, 2006)

are they compatable with hotmail accounts nixgeek?


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

I have accounts on MSN (using my Hotmail e-mail account as a username), Yahoo, AIM, and I also have some accounts on IRC.  I use Adium to be connected to all of them at the same time.  Plus, I also receive notifications on whether I've received e-mails and how many e-mails I have that are new in each account.


----------



## mattsuzu (May 28, 2006)

you sir, Adium is totally awesome. very simple, no bells and whistles like msn mesenger. Works a treat. I especially like the tab feature when using multiple conversations - not like msn where theres windows everywhere. 

Thanks once again!


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 30, 2006)

use amsn it even enables webcams (Sending+Recieving)
It maybe slow at first but keep quiting and starting it will run as smooth as  your mac


----------

